

The Mathematics of Boneless Pork Rectums - Deprecated
http://wmbriggs.com/blog/?p=2926

======
tptacek
Watch this next:

[http://ahungerartist.bobdelgrosso.com/2010/09/almost-
nothing...](http://ahungerartist.bobdelgrosso.com/2010/09/almost-nothing-is-
kosher.html)

I won't spoil it, except to say: not about food.

------
tlholaday
Another argument for veganism.

~~~
tptacek
What, that some people will utilize the whole animal?

------
kasharoo
What does a rectum bone look like?

